# [COMPIZ/KDE] Focus des fenêtres (resolu)

## dapsaille

Bonjour à tous.

 Voila j'ai fouillé un peu dans le forum mais entre les deprecated et autres joyeusetés je ne trouve pas mon bonheur 

et pis la fonction recherche .geglkemlkgmkmlk.. (on le sauras on le sauras ^^)

 Bon bref .. j'ai installé compiz-fusion histoire de me rapeller combien c'est beau mais inproductif à souhait 

(il vas partir loin celui la :p)

mais le soucis est que si j'ai 2 fenetres qui se chevauchent normallement si je clique sur la fenetre du dessous elle est sensée remonter au dessus .. hors la je dois cliquer sur la barre de la fanetre pour qu'elle remonte .. donc soucis de fofus ..

 Quelqu'un saurait comment régler ce soucis ?

EDIt = En fait j'ai le focus dans le sens ou si je clique sur la fenetre du dessous je peux tapper dedans mais elle reste en arrière plan .. moche :/Last edited by dapsaille on Mon Mar 17, 2008 7:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Dans les Options générales, onglet "Focus & Raise Bahaviour" tu as bien la case "Remonter au clic" de cochée ?

----------

## dapsaille

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Dans les Options générales, onglet "Focus & Raise Bahaviour" tu as bien la case "Remonter au clic" de cochée ?

 

%Heuu je suis sous Kde et ne trouve pas cette option ^^

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

MenuK/configuration/CompizConfig Settings Manager

Ensuite Catégories  General Options/ Focus & Raise behavior.

Perso j'ai juste Remonter au clic et Cliquer pour obtenir le focus de coché   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> MenuK/configuration/CompizConfig Settings Manager
> 
> Ensuite Catégories  General Options/ Focus & Raise behavior.
> 
> Perso j'ai juste Remonter au clic et Cliquer pour obtenir le focus de coché  

 

Merci mais j'ai beau jouer avec ces options rien n'y fait ..

 snirff .. en plus la dernière fois j'avai déja rencontré ce problème et n'avait pas trouvé de solution .

----------

## loopx

j'ai kde aussi .. .

reset les configs .... 

puis tu lance juste compiz et emerald et ca devrait fonctionner très bien   :Cool: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Et vérifier que le backend de configuration de compiz est bien "kde" ?

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et vérifier que le backend de configuration de compiz est bien "kde" ?

 

c'est déja bon ca :p

 Je vais tenter de resetter mes prefs kde .. mais snirff mon beau superkaramba et mon thème baghira ... ouinnnn   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dapsaille

Ca ne change strictement rien ....

----------

## dapsaille

Postcount je sais mais nom di diou ....

 kcontrol = window behavior = décocher click raise active window appliquer et recocher appliquer = OK

----------

